# Dr. Derek Thomas moving to First ARP Columbia



## fredtgreco

I was not sure where to put this, but thought this was important news.

Derek Thomas, longtime Assistant Pastor of First PCA Jackson, and professor at RTS Jackson, is moving to First ARP in Columbia, SC, where his long time friend Sinclair Ferguson is Senior Minister. I am glad for Derek, but this is a huge loss for First Jackson, and especially (I assume, unless Derek somehow commutes) RTS Jackson.

Details here:
The First Presbyterian Church of Jackson Mississippi: Derek's Call to Columbia, SC

Derek Thomas Called as Associate Pastor at First Presbyterian Church, Columbia, SC


----------



## Notthemama1984

My favorite pink church just got better. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Marrow Man

Excellent news! Though I understand this is a huge loss for the PCA and 1st Jackson. I remember speaking with Dr. Thomas once at a Ligonier Conference. I was sitting in the lobby of the hotel where the conference was taking place, and he sat down next to me. He struck up a conversation with me (a nobody he didn't even know) and we chatted for 5 minutes or so, just the two of us. He's just that nice of a guy.

I suspect that Dr. Thomas will also be teaching some classes at the Erskine Campus in Columbia. If you attend seminary there (and it is now degree granting), you would have the privilege of sitting under men like Dr. Thomas, Dr. Ferguson, and Dr. Mark Ross.


----------



## sastark

*Chanting*
A R P! 
A R P! 
A R P!

Ok, seriously, though, this is great news for my denomination, and I'm sure Dr. Thomas will continue to be of service to the entire Reformed Church, as he already has been.


----------



## jjraby

This is more of a huge loss for RTS. I am currently a student here and we have been bleeding good professors for years. Dr. Thomas makes at least 3 in the last 2 years that haven't been replaced. I don't know if it's being a professor, having to move to Jackson, MS, or the Mississippi Valley presbytery that's keeping them away or a combination of all three. I can't stress enough how this move is horrible news for RTS Jackson who's M div enrollment has declined dramatically in the last few years. Now, we lose one of the last great practical and systematic theologians we have. Pretty soon, all of us here at RTS Jackson will be forced into the Biblical Exegesis tract because those are going to be the only professors left. Sad day indeed.


----------



## fredtgreco

jjraby said:


> This is more of a huge loss for RTS. I am currently a student here and we have been bleeding good professors for years. Dr. Thomas makes at least 3 in the last 2 years that haven't been replaced. I don't know if it's being a professor, having to move to Jackson, MS, or the Mississippi Valley presbytery that's keeping them away or a combination of all three. I can't stress enough how this move is horrible news for RTS Jackson who's M div enrollment has declined dramatically in the last few years. Now, we lose one of the last great practical and systematic theologians we have. Pretty soon, all of us here at RTS Jackson will be forced into the Biblical Exegesis tract because those are going to be the only professors left. Sad day indeed.


 
This is the biggest concern for me. Since I graduated (2006), RTS Jackson has lost Currid, Curry, Hoffecker, Barcley, Jussley, Paine and now Thomas. Big turnover.


----------



## jjraby

Fred, Being here not too long after you have left the morale here at RTS Jackson is extremely low. Dr. Thomas' move, since just learning about it last night, has prompted me to be in diligent prayer on if I even want to stay here in Jackson. If I didn't have a wife who was close to her family in Memphis, I would transfer to Orlando in a heartbeat. Its very sad and very worrisome...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Wow. I love Derek Thomas' preaching and teaching. I subscribe to both First Pres Jackson's and First Pres Columbia's podcasts and consider Drs. Ferguson and Thomas to be two extremely gifted teachers. Sad news for RTS indeed but it makes me wonder if Sinclair Ferguson is retiring soon and this is in anticipation of that plan.


----------



## Marrow Man

The article at The Aquila Report said that Dr. Thomas will continue to teach adjunctly for RTS, albeit at the Atlanta campus.


----------



## jjraby

RTS Atlanta isn't hemorrhaging professor or students.


----------

